# Tricky Deal



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

First way I thought of before my first cup of coffee this morning. Have a feeling it is not what you were thinking of, but it has everything that you wanted in the one circuit. The one way switch will shut off power to the three-way. The three-way you will be able to choose which light is on.


----------



## pastorron (Aug 31, 2007)

Chenley,
Thanks for responding. $A needs to turn on Lt A and $B turn on Lt B. If A is on B needs to not be able to come on and visa versa. Sorry I didn't specify that in the op.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I figure this would be the cheapest and easiest way to accomplish it. $1 controls the light and power to $2, which controls the second light. I don't possibly see any way both lights could be on at the same time now. :thumbsup:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v684/zooyork_ny/Tricky2.jpg


----------

